# Έκθεση πτωμάτων - πώς σας φαίνεται;



## Elsa (Feb 15, 2009)

Δεν έχω πάει, ούτε σκοπεύω, αλλά απορώ: εσάς δεν σας φρικάρει το όλο σκεπτικό της έκθεσης Bodies-the exhibition; 
Στην αρχή, νόμιζα οτι πρόκειται για πλαστικά αντίγραφα και μου φάνηκε ενδιαφέρον. Όταν όμως διάβασα οτι πρόκειται για συντηρημένα πτώματα, πέρα από το θέμα-ταμπού της μεταχείρισης και έκθεσης των νεκρών, το πρώτο που σκέφτηκα ήταν, από πού στο καλό προέρχονται κι αν όλο αυτό έγινε με την συγκατάθεσή τους. 
Τα πτώματα προέρχονται από την Κίνα και υπάρχουν υπόνοιες οτι μπορεί και να αγοράστηκαν από κινέζικες φυλακές. 
Στην wiki διάβασα: 
_On the front of their exhibition website reads a disclaimer describing the presumed origin of the bodies, and fetuses:
Disclaimer:
-This exhibit displays human remains of Chinese citizens or residents which were originally received by the Chinese Bureau of Police. The Chinese Bureau of Police may receive bodies from Chinese prisons. Premier cannot independently verify that the human remains you are viewing are not those of persons who were incarcerated in Chinese prisons.
-This exhibit displays full body cadavers as well as human body parts, organs, fetuses and embryos that come from cadavers of Chinese citizens or residents. With respect to the human parts, organs, fetuses and embryos you are viewing, Premier relies solely on the representations of its Chinese partners and cannot independently verify that they do not belong to persons executed while incarcerated in Chinese prisons.[17]_
αλλά πηγαίνοντας στο site βρήκα άλλα:
_Disclaimer:
-Premier’s suppliers certifiy that the specimens in the BODIES REVEALED exhibitions have been donated by the deceased or their authorized family member for education and that the specimens died of natural causes. Premier employs a retired anatomy professor and a biological anthropologist to examine the specimens and they have never found any evidence of trauma associated with bodily injury. Premier cannot, however, independently guarantee the origins of the specimens._

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, δεδομένου οτι τα έχουν φτιάξει και σε διάφορες στάσεις (σαν να παίζουν κάποιο άθλημα κτλ) εμένα με ενοχλεί πολύ. Και να σκεφτεί κανείς οτι δεν έχω και κανένα κόλλημα με μέλλουσες ζωές και τέτοια, απλώς θεωρώ οτι ο σεβασμός στο νεκρό σώμα είναι πέρα από θρησκείες, κάτι διαχρονικά σταθερό.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 15, 2009)

Δεν έχω πάει, θα ήθελα να πάω. Γνωστός μου που πήγε με το 14χρονο παιδί του μού είπε μόνο θετικά σχόλια.

Απ' ό,τι είδα, όμως, στην τηλεόραση, πρέπει να πάνε όλοι οι καπνιστές! Και μόνο να δουν τον κατάμαυρο σαν πίσσα πνεύμονα του καπνιστή σε σύγκριση μ' αυτόν του μη καπνιστή, μπορεί να κόψουν αυτή τη φρικτή συνήθεια.

Όσο για το θέμα που θίγεις, της προέλευσης των πτωμάτων, η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν το είχα σκεφτεί μέχρι τώρα. Αν όντως βρίσκονται εκεί χωρίς τη συγκατάθεση των οικείων τους ή χωρίς να ήταν δωρητές οι ίδιοι, υπάρχει θέμα, αν και δεν βλέπω ιδιαίτερη ασέβεια στο στήσιμο της έκθεσης. Πιο πολύ θυμίζει μάθημα ανατομίας, παρά οτιδήποτε άλλο.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 15, 2009)

Αν προλάβω, μπορεί να πάω. Αυτό που με ενόχλησε ήταν ο τρόπος που προβλήθηκε από τους ίδιους τους διοργανωτές της έκθεσης (είναι εντυπωσιακό, τολμηρό, σοκάρει κλπ), δηλ. και τι έγινε που σοκάρει, ό,τι σοκάρει πρέπει να αξίζει κιόλας; Πάντως, ακούγεται ενδιαφέρουσα.


----------



## Costas (Feb 16, 2009)

Ίσως σας ενδιαφέρει το παρακάτω δημοσίευμα:

Χαμένα Κορμιά

[Ευχαριστούμε και αναδιατυπώνουμε μετά από 46 σχόλια ]

Είναι ανατριχιαστικό, ότι κάποιος αγόρασε πτώματα ανθρώπων (από μια χώρα, όπου ο ανθρωπισμός βρίσκεται πολλούς βαθμούς υπό το μηδέν), τα «επεξεργάστηκε» και τα εκθέτει σε αίθουσες τέχνης ανά τον κόσμο. Είναι εξοργιστικό, ότι αυτή η έκθεση μεταμοντέρνας πτωματολαγνείας φιλοξενείται στη χώρα μας από ένα θεσμικό φορέα σε ένα δημόσιο χώρο όπως είναι η Τεχνόπολη. Είναι απογοητευτικό, ότι συνεπικουρείται από τον Εθνικό Οργανισμό Μεταμοσχεύσεων, που δεν νομίζουμε να συστάθηκε για να προάγει τον εθισμό των ανθρώπων στην περιύβριση νεκρών ― αφού τι άλλο είναι να παίρνεις από τ’ αζήτητα το νεκρό σώμα κάποιου δυστυχισμένου και να το στήνεις πάνω σ’ ένα βάθρο να βαστάει … ρακέτα του τένις; ή μήπως αυτό δεν ισχύει επειδή, απλώς, ο νεκρός αυτός «τενίστας» μάς είναι ξένος και άγνωστος; Είναι, τέλος, τραγικό που, όπως διαβάζουμε, υπό το πρόσχημα φτωχών δασκαλίστικων κοινοτοπιών, κάμποσα σχολεία έσπευσαν να δηλώσουν ενθουσιωδώς συμμετοχή σε τούτη τη λάσπη.

Οι σύγχρονες κοινωνίες υποτίθεται πως απάλλαξαν το ανθρώπινο σώμα από τα μεταφυσικά θρησκευτικά δεσμά, όχι για να το αφήσουν ακόμα πιο έκθετο στους επίγειους εξευτελισμούς αλλά για να το αποκαταστήσουν θετικά στην «υλικότητά» του. Φυσικά τούτο σήμαινε, επίσης, την παράδοση του σώματος, ως καθαρής πλέον «ύλης», ζωντανής ή νεκρής, στην έρευνα. Όχι άνευ όρων, παρόλα αυτά, ούτε και σε κάθε λογής «έρευνα».

Υπήρχε, φαίνεται, ακόμα ζωντανή η υποψία της ανθρώπινης δεινότητας, ή κάποια στοιχειώδης συναίσθηση της ανάγκης για μια έσχατη οριοθέτηση της κερδοσκοπίας. Έτσι ο ανθρωπιστικός σεβασμός της ανθρώπινης ακεραιότητας δεν συναινούσε στην περιφρόνηση του, συναφούς με αυτήν, σεβασμού του σώματος· ακόμα και του νεκρού. Γι’ αυτό το λόγο οι σύγχρονες κοινωνίες αποφάσισαν, σωστά, να επιτρέπεται η χρησιμοποίηση νεκρών ανθρώπινων σωμάτων μόνο εφόσον θα τηρείται μια σειρά αυστηρών δεσμευτικών προϋποθέσεων: αποκλειστικά για την ιατρική έρευνα και μέσα στα οριοθετημένα πλαίσια αυτής και της διδασκαλίας της, η οποία δεν αποσκοπεί στη «γνώση» γενικά και αφηρημένα ― που, έτσι, δεν διαφοροποιείται ποιοτικά από την απλή (έως και νοσηρή) περιέργεια ― αλλά πολύ συγκεκριμένα στη θεραπεία ασθενειών, και ολοκληρώνεται με τον περίφημο «όρκο του Ιπποκράτη» και τις ανθρωπιστικές δεσμεύσεις του.

Το σημείο αυτό είναι καίριο και αφορά το στοιχειώδες ανθρωπιστικό θεμέλιο των σύγχρονων κοινωνιών, διότι δηλώνει πράγματι μια ριζική πολιτισμική συμφωνία: ότι, έξω από αυτό το θεσμοθετημένο ιατρικό-θεραπευτικό πλαίσιο, η επεξεργασία και η περιεργασία νεκρών σωμάτων δεν προάγει ούτε τη γνώση, ούτε κάποια αισθητική ποιότητα (όπως ισχυρίζονται οι διοργανωτές και οι υποστηρικτές της έκθεσης), αλλά την αναισθητοποίηση βασικών αντανακλαστικών του πολιτισμένου ανθρώπου και την ύπουλη εισαγωγή στο βάθος της προσωπικότητάς του μιας εκλεπτυσμένης νάρκωσης απέναντι στη φρίκη.

Έτσι, εντελώς φυσιολογικά, αποτροπιασμό και ψυχική εξέγερση προκαλούσαν έως πρόσφατα, όχι μόνο τα αθέμιτα «ιατρικά πειράματα» στα ναζιστικά στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης, αλλά ακόμα και οι φήμες, ότι, στην καρδιά της πολιτισμένης Ευρώπης, νεκρά σώματα χρησιμοποιήθηκαν σαν υλικό για την παραγωγή σαπουνιών, ή ότι κομμάτια από το δέρμα νεκρών αφαιρέθηκαν και έγιναν αντικείμενο συλλογής για την … καλλιτεχνική αξία των τατουάζ τους.

Θεωρούμε επομένως άκρως ανησυχητικό ― ιδιαίτερα στο βαθμό που συνεπικουρείται από δημόσιους φορείς ―, το γεγονός ότι τώρα, στα χρόνια της μεταμοντέρνας λάσπης, μες από τούτη την έκθεση επεξεργασμένων πτωμάτων στην Τεχνόπολη, η ιδέα της χρησιμοποίησης πτωμάτων απελευθερωμένης από δεσμευτικούς ανθρωπιστικούς περιορισμούς επανέρχεται, συνοδευόμενη από ισχυρές δόσεις δήθεν αισθητικής δημιουργίας και επιστημονικού διδακτισμού σαν αναισθητικό για την ήπια καταστολή των όποιων αντιδράσεων.

Το διακύβευμα είναι σαφές. Αφορά τα αντανακλαστικά και το βαθμό αλλοτρίωσης της κοινωνίας μας απέναντι στην έκπτωση ακόμα και του μόνου ανείπωτου ― ξεκινώντας, όπως πάντα, από τη δοκιμασία των αντανακλαστικών και του βαθμού αλλοτρίωσης των επιστημόνων, των καλλιτεχνών και των διανοούμενων: Θα γίνει αντιληπτή η μέγιστη προσβολή; Θα συνειδητοποιηθεί η παραβίαση των θεμελίων του στοιχειώδους ανθρωπισμού;

Δεν πρέπει να περάσει απαρατήρητο, ότι αυτή η «θολούρα με ξεκάθαρους στόχους» επιστρατεύει την Τέχνη και την Επιστήμη προκειμένου, με ψευτοεπιχειρήματα και από τους δυο αυτούς τομείς («μια περιπέτεια γνώσης και ομορφιάς»!), να ευλογηθεί το εγχείρημα και να προβληθεί σαν «πρωτότυπο», «καινοτόμο», «ανατρεπτικό», «πρωτοποριακό», έτσι ώστε όποιος τολμήσει ν’ αντιδράσει, να στιγματιστεί εκ των προτέρων «οπισθοδρομικός» και να τεθεί νοκ-άουτ από την κερκίδα. Το κόλπο έχει αρχίσει να παλιώνει, αλλά όπως φαίνεται δεν είναι λίγοι εκείνοι που τσιμπάνε ή που δειλιάζουν και είτε σιωπούν, είτε ξεροβήχουν, είτε μασάνε τα λόγια τους.

Εάν οι σύγχρονες κοινωνίες δεν έχουν πρόβλημα να βγάλουν τα μάτια τους με τα ίδια τους τα χέρια, να ξεριζώσουν δηλαδή τον όποιο ανθρωπισμό στο όνομα ενός ευτελούς υλισμού, τόσο το χειρότερο για τις ίδιες.
Εμείς απαιτούμε την ακύρωση της συγκεκριμένης έκθεσης τώρα!

οι happyfew


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 16, 2009)

Costas said:


> Δεν πρέπει να περάσει απαρατήρητο, ότι αυτή η «θολούρα με ξεκάθαρους στόχους» επιστρατεύει την Τέχνη και την Επιστήμη προκειμένου, με ψευτοεπιχειρήματα και από τους δυο αυτούς τομείς («μια περιπέτεια γνώσης και ομορφιάς»!), να ευλογηθεί το εγχείρημα και να προβληθεί σαν «πρωτότυπο», «καινοτόμο», «ανατρεπτικό», «πρωτοποριακό», έτσι ώστε όποιος τολμήσει ν’ αντιδράσει, να στιγματιστεί εκ των προτέρων «οπισθοδρομικός» και να τεθεί νοκ-άουτ από την κερκίδα.



Ακριβώς αυτό!


----------



## Palavra (Feb 16, 2009)

Μπλιαχ. Μπλιαχ, μπλιαχ, μπλιαχ, μπλιαχ.


----------



## crystal (Feb 16, 2009)

Ωραία, μετά τα τελευταία σχόλια νιώθω μια ανακούφιση. Δεν είμαι η μόνη που το βρήκε νοσηρό, δηλαδή...


----------



## Elsa (Feb 16, 2009)

Απόσπασμα από άρθρο του Σπύρου Μανουσέλη στην Ελευθεροτυπία:
_
[...]
Ενώ, μόλις ξεπεράσει την αρχική δυσφορία ή το σοκ, αρχίζει να θέτει ακόμη πιο ενοχλητικά ερωτήματα: ποιος έδωσε την άδεια να μετατραπούν σε επιστημονικά ζόμπι αυτά τα είκοσι πτώματα Κινέζων, όλα μεγαλόσωμα και μυώδη, και που όλα τους ανήκουν σε ανθρώπους μέσης ηλικίας χωρίς εμφανή σημάδια κάποιας ασθένειας; Σε ποιον ανήκαν αυτά τα πτώματα και πώς πέθαναν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι;
Οι πρώτες σοβαρές υποψίες σχετικά με την παράνομη προέλευση των «εκθεμάτων» δημιουργήθηκαν όταν ο γνωστός δόκτωρ Gunther von Hagens, επινοητής της μεθόδου της «πλαστινοποίησης», ομολόγησε αποτροπιασμένος ότι δέχτηκε από την Κίνα πτώματα που έφεραν σημάδια εκτέλεσης.
Αυτές οι υποψίες έγιναν σχεδόν βεβαιότητα το 2005, όταν ένας έμπορος ανθρώπινων πτωμάτων και οργάνων από την Κίνα ομολόγησε -παρέχοντας και τις σχετικές φωτογραφίες- στο αμερικανικό δίκτυο ABC ότι πουλούσε πτώματα θανατοποινιτών που είχαν εκτελεστεί προς 200-300 δολάρια το καθένα.
Επειτα από επισταμένες έρευνες δημοσιογράφων του ABC αποκαλύφθηκε ότι ο Arnie Geller, υπεύθυνος τότε της αμερικανικής εταιρείας «Premier Exhibitions» που οργανώνει τις εκθέσεις των πτωμάτων, είχε πει ψέματα στους δημοσιογράφους σχετικά με την -υποτίθεται- βεβαιωμένη και νόμιμη προέλευση των πτωμάτων από την Κίνα.
Οι αποκαλύψεις αυτές, καθώς και άλλες που ήρθαν κατόπιν στο φως, προκάλεσαν θύελλα αντιδράσεων στην Αμερική και αλλού σχετικά με τη νομιμότητα και τα ηθικά ερείσματα αυτής της έκθεσης. Και αυτή η κάθε άλλο παρά αυθαίρετη υποψία αμαυρώνει, αν δεν απαξιώνει πλήρως, τις όποιες ευγενείς προθέσεις των διοργανωτών αυτής της έκθεσης του τρόμου._


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2009)

Επί της ουσίας, δεν θα είμαι αντιπροσωπευτικός. Πριν καν φτάσω στο κατά πόσον υπήρχε ή όχι έγκριση από τους ανθρώπους όταν ήταν εν ζωή να εκτεθούν έτσι (και τρέχα γύρευε αν δόθηκε και πώς δόθηκε η έγκριση), έχω ένα γενικότερο πρόβλημα με την έκθεση των νεκρών — είτε πρόκειται για τη βάρβαρη έκθεση των πτωμάτων εκτελεσμένων / σταυρωμένων και λοιπών, είτε για ταριχευμένους Λένιν και αγίους είτε ακόμα και της σορού για προσκύνημα. Όπου προφανώς βρίσκομαι σε αντίθεση με διαδεδομένα έθιμα.

Ειδικότερα για την έκθεση του νήματος, αν ήθελα μάθημα ανατομίας, θα με έπειθαν και πλαστικά ομοιώματα. Ακόμα και αν επρόκειτο για τα μάρμαρα του Παρθενώνα. Δεν έχω το φετίχ του αυθεντικού.


----------



## danae (Feb 19, 2009)

Πέρα απ' όλα τ' άλλα, είμαστε τελείως πρόβατα. Αγοράζουμε ό,τι μας πουλάνε ή, αλλιώς, τρώμε ό,τι μας ταΐζουνε. Τι θέλω να πω; Όλος ο κόσμος που συρρέει στην έκθεση, για ποιο λόγο το κάνει; Από ενδιαφέρον για την ανατομία του ανθρώπου; Και το ανακάλυψε τώρα, που ήρθε αυτή η έκθεση στην Αθήνα; Τόσα χρόνια τι έκανε σχετικά, μελετούσε βιβλία, έκανε επισκέψεις στο ανατομείο; Ή το ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι το πτώμα κρατάει δίσκο; Ή ότι έχει μια ξεκοιλιασμένη έγκυο με το μωρό της; Εμένα μου βρωμάει *προβατίνη και θανατολαγνεία. Κι αυτός ο συνδυασμός μού φαίνεται τρομακτικός.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 6, 2009)

Δυστυχώς, δεν το είδα εγκαίρως...

http://aboutbodies.blogspot.com/


----------



## Zazula (Apr 28, 2009)

Aναγνώσεις: Βεβήλωση και συμπόνια (της Mαρίας Kατσουνάκη):
O νόμος λέει πως τα πτώματα ανήκουν στα κοιμητήρια», δήλωσε ο Γάλλος δικαστής Λουί Μαρί Ρενγκάρ στις αρχές της περασμένης εβδομάδας. Εδωσε στους διοργανωτές προθεσμία 24 ωρών για να αποσύρουν τα εκθέματα, ορίζοντας πρόστιμο 20.000 ευρώ για κάθε ημέρα καθυστέρησης.
Ο άνεμος έπαψε να είναι ούριος για το θεαματικό ταξίδι των «Bodies». Τα εκ Κίνας παρασκευασμένα πτώματα μπορεί να παρουσιάζονται σε δεκάδες ανά την υφήλιο πόλεις (και στην Αθήνα, στην «Τεχνόπολη»), συγκεντρώνοντας περισσότερους από 30 εκατ. επισκέπτες, στη Γαλλία όμως οι πόρτες έκλεισαν απρόσμενα. Οργανώσεις υπέρ των ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων αντέδρασαν στη χώρα του Διαφωτισμού, οδηγώντας τους αρμοδίους στα δικαστήρια. Ενας εξ αυτών, ο επιχειρηματίας Πασκάλ Μπερναντέν, προτίθεται να εφεσιβάλει την απόφαση με το επιχείρημα ότι «δεν πρόκειται για καλλιτεχνική αλλά για ανατομική, εκπαιδευτική έκθεση».
[...]

Πόλεμος για την έκθεση με τα νεκρά σώματα στο Παρίσι:
«ΧΥΔΑΙΑ» έκρινε Γάλλος δικαστής την έκθεση «Οur Βody» που παρουσιάζεται στο Παρίσι, δίνοντας στους διοργανωτές 24 ώρες προκειμένου να αποσύρουν τα εκθέματα- για κάθε ημέρα που καθυστερούν να το κάνουν, θα τους επιβάλλεται πρόστιμο 20.000 ευρώ.
[...]
«Δηλαδή τι θα συμβεί τώρα με όλα τα πτώματα που εκτίθενται σε τόσα μουσεία ανά τη Γαλλία;», αναρωτήθηκε ο Μπερναντέν. «Μήπως θα αποσύρουν και τις αιγυπτιακές μούμιες;».


----------

